# First Abstract



## boisapunk (Oct 21, 2011)

Not usually my style.









PS. this is my first post, I'll take some pics of my other work and post in appropriate sections.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Abstract isn't my thing BUT I actually really like this. Love the colors...you did a really nice job! Welcome to the group. I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------

